# Wire Forming Tool



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a professional wire forming tool that has dies to twist the different sizes of wire. It also has a bender built in it. The biggest dies I have are for .038" wire. I have bent up to .041 in it but it's hard on it. I have an assortment of wire forming tools all handy but not made for heavier wire. I copied the design of the bender on the store bought unit. Built me one out of junk. I used a stainless lid from some kind of HVac relay as a base plate. A piece of scrap alumilum for the main housing. Turned a bolt for main shaft and crank from old IBM card sorter. Made the stop out of tool steel. Rig works good except I made one mistake. It is carbon copy of demensions off the other tool. Ended up with another .038" bender. Have to redrill another hole for form pin to fit .040" to .050" wire. I didn't drill and tap center pin and form pin. Just drilling blind holes and using shank of drill bits for the pins. This tool puts a perfect eye in your wire. From there you can twist finish or make safety pin type eye. Next project is to make the twisting die for the bigger wire.


----------

